
Is OWASP Top 10 No Longer Relevant? - andersonmvd
https://dadario.com.br/is-owasp-top-10-is-no-longer-relevant/
======
al2o3cr
(from article linked in linked article)

    
    
        A2 Broken Authentication and Session Management - session management is long time solved problem since we all use auth libraries.
    

Yeah, and buffer overflows are a long-time solved problem because we all use
strncpy.

